# swapping drives from one tivo bolt to another



## Hulenmark (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello, for brevity my question is: can I buy a new TIVO Bolt, install the old HDD in the new one, and salvage my recorded shows? See below for longer explanation

My family and I are moving to a new city, most of our stuff is being shipped but I drug along our TIVO Bolt in the travel trailer so the kiddies could watch their recorded shows. 

Unfortunately while travelling the Bolt got crunched and seriously bent the power plug and it fell off the table it was sitting on. 

When I tested it out it powered up but is no longer sending out video, as in the TV no longer sees a signal (I ruled out a HDMI cable problem by proving my blu ray works with it, same channel too). It appears to be powered up but without video I can't tell what is going on with it. 

Long story short, I am resigned to buying a new Bolt when I get the chance, BUT there was a lot of recorded shows I still want to keep. 

So my question is: can I buy a new TIVO, install the old HDD in the new one, and be good to go, saving my shows?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nope the recordings are encrypted to had drive and when up put it in the drive will be erased/new

what software is on the bolt encore or hydra? check and see if a pc can view the shows.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Buy another Bolt and power up both units. If the original Bolt is still kinda working perhaps you can use the new Bolt to transfer them over?

I'd start with this first... Setup your new router with your old password. Check it with TiVo online. If that works you'll probably be successful with a transfer as mentioned above. Do not swap drives! You'll loose everything for sure.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Another possibility that you could try right now: install way-easy-to-install-and-use freeware pyTivo Desktop on your PC and, with both your Bolt and PC running and on the same network, see if pyTivo Desktop recognizes/can connect to your Bolt--if so, you could transfer non-copyright-protected shows you want to save from your Bolt to your PC, what pyTivo Desktop is intended for (transferring show between a TiVo box and a PC). And then, when you get a replacement Bolt, transfer the shows back to the new Bolt (or just watch the shows via your PC). (Note: the new TiVo user interface (called "Hydra") that typically is installed on new TiVo boxes nowadays does not allow shows to be transferred from a PC to a TiVo box, only from a TiVo box to a PC. However, you easily can "downgrade" a TiVo box from the Hydra interface to the TiVo Gen3 interface (the interface that many of us are used to, from many years of use), which allows transfers both to and from a TiVo box. You would want to do that right away with a new TiVo box, however, as any shows you have on the box when you downgrade will be erased. And if you decide that you want to go back to the Hydra interface, you then can "upgrade" back to it, without a loss of your recordings (the loss only occurs when "downgrading").)

One last thought: Tivo sometimes has been understanding about TiVo box issues. You might want to telephone TiVo Customer Support and make out a sympathetic case, and see if TiVo has a sympathetic ear. In the past, and depending on circumstances (e.g. length of status as a customer, how long TiVo subscription fees have been paid, the reason for the issue), TiVo sometimes has surprised a user, such as by providing a new TiVo box and allowing the transfer of a Lifetime subscription at a well-below market charge. Something worthwhile to explore.

pyTivo Desktop: pyTivo Desktop

pyTivo Desktop discussion thread: Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Another possibility that you could try right now: install way-easy-to-install-and-use freeware pyTivo Desktop on your PC and, with both your Bolt and PC running and on the same network, see if pyTivo Desktop recognizes/can connect to your Bolt--if so, you could transfer non-copyright-protected shows you want to save from your Bolt to your PC, what pyTivo Desktop is intended for (transferring show between a TiVo box and a PC). And then, when you get a replacement Bolt, transfer the shows back to the new Bolt (or just watch the shows via your PC). (Note: the new TiVo user interface (called "Hydra") that typically is installed on new TiVo boxes nowadays does not allow shows to be transferred from a PC to a TiVo box, only from a TiVo box to a PC. However, you easily can "downgrade" a TiVo box from the Hydra interface to the TiVo Gen3 interface (the interface that many of us are used to, from many years of use), which allows transfers both to and from a TiVo box. You would want to do that right away with a new TiVo box, however, as any shows you have on the box when you downgrade will be erased. And if you decide that you want to go back to the Hydra interface, you then can "upgrade" back to it, without a loss of your recordings (the loss only occurs when "downgrading").)
> 
> One last thought: Tivo sometimes has been understanding about TiVo box issues. You might want to telephone TiVo Customer Support and make out a sympathetic case, and see if TiVo has a sympathetic ear. In the past, and depending on circumstances (e.g. length of status as a customer, how long TiVo subscription fees have been paid, the reason for the issue), TiVo sometimes has surprised a user, such as by providing a new TiVo box and allowing the transfer of a Lifetime subscription at a well-below market charge. Something worthwhile to explore.
> 
> ...


he doesn't say what subscription the box has, but he wants to put the old hard drive in a new bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> he doesn't say what subscription the box has, but he wants to put the old hard drive in a new bolt.


Right. And that reminds me of another possibility for @Hulenmark that I had forgotten to add: if the box has a monthly or annual subscription as vs. Lifetime, the box gets TiVo's Continual Care coverage, right? And so TiVo might replace the box under that, for a +/- nominal payment.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Right. And that reminds me of another possibility for @Hulenmark that I had forgotten to add: if the box has a monthly or annual subscription as vs. Lifetime, the box gets TiVo's Continual Care coverage, right? And so TiVo might replace the box under that, for a +/- nominal payment.


your missing the OP's question he wants to know if he swaps the hard drive to a new box will the recordings still be there which I have already answered


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> your missing the OP's question he wants to know if he swaps the hard drive to a new box will te recordings still be there which I have already answered


Nope, I didn't miss it, thanks--you already had answered that, and I was following up on the suggestions as to how the OP still might be able to save the old recordings.


----------

